# engranajes



## erc55 (Abr 29, 2011)

hola estoy en un proyecto de robot sumo y tengo un grave problema en la mecánica (ya que no hice ningun curso de mecanica hasta ahora) y por eso es la parte que mas me demora ... mi idea era la aceleracion de mi robot, y esto consiste en estar levantas las ruedas un poco y despues de unos 100milisegundos se bajen para que no le cuesta arrancar, estoy asiendo eso pero tambien cuento con una ventaja ya que la mayoria de estos robots que ya lo construyeron el año pasado le pusieron un motor con 2 ruedas atras y un motor paso a paso en la parte delantera para el giro, pero estos son muy lentos para doblar y por eso la idea era de hacerlo rapido primero y cuando este por chocar que se activen otros 2 motores de fuerza y los de velocidad se desactiven para pecharlos desde el costado... hasta ahora me hice uno con 2 motores con tornillo sin fin y una rueda loca en la parte de atras, pero es muy lento y es así la caja de engranajes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y no se si tendra resultado esta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esto para mi es muy complicado ya que todavia estoy estudiando en colegio y estoy solo haciendolo (con ustedes ) y solo me hice cursos de ingles y nada mas  y mis enemigos son mis propios profes  y otros estudiantes de la universidad y yo me las rebusco por todas partes así que si pueden aportar con lo que pueden les agradeceria mucho 
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 29, 2011)

antes de gastar plata en vano, te aconsejaría que veas lo siguiente:

1) lo que más te conviene es usar 4 motores (1 por rueda) y utilizar una configuración de activación independiente para los giros...asi tendrás vleocidad y fuerza siempre.

2) la mecánica te conviene estudiarla mejor...ese esquema de rueda chica, luego grande y luego chica...no sirve de nada (primero reducis velocidad y aumentas fuerza y luego lo contrario) solo perdés energía en la fricción de los engranes...

si no entendes el punto 1 te subo una imagen


----------



## erc55 (Abr 29, 2011)

mmm no voy a gastar plata en vano por que me fui a un taller y me regalaron como 14 videocaseteras =) y algunas son iguales así que engranajes y motores tengo... la del punto 1 no entendí bien eso, para el control del giro voy a usar puente H con T mosfet


----------

